# Need help with BCM4360 setup

## viniciusbo

Hello!

I'm trying to setup my new BCM4360 wireless PCI card but ifconfig doesn't show my wireless interface. I have emerged the broadcom-sta package.

dmesg: https://pastebin.com/P7g9SBMe

ifconfig: https://pastebin.com/WmZm7rWy

lspci: https://pastebin.com/WUfgEaXa

lsmod: https://pastebin.com/8YziYYrV

uname -a: Linux nolimits 4.12.12-gentoo #21 SMP Mon Jan 14 11:02:00 -02 2019 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-7600K CPU @ 3.80GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

It seems WL module is already in use. But still no wireless interface showing on ifconfig. I used to have a wlp7s0 interface using the old card.

Any thoughts?

Thanks in advance!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

In lsmod there is no wl module active

----------

## viniciusbo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> In lsmod there is no wl module active

 

When I try to modprobe wl I get an error: modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'wl': Required key not available

By "wl module is already in use" I meant lspci -k shows the device using the wl module, sorry if I was not clear.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

viniciusbo,

The kernel you used to generate lspci and the dmesg do not look like the same kernel.

----------

## viniciusbo

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> viniciusbo,
> 
> The kernel you used to generate lspci and the dmesg do not look like the same kernel.

 

That's weird. Could it be because I compiled the new kernel and emerged broadcom-sta before rebooting? I'm gonna reboot it anyway and post those files again. Thanks for noticing this!

Edit: just for curiosity's sake, how could you spot that difference?

Edit 2: I didn't compile a new kernel version, but the same version with the configs broadcom-sta needed.Last edited by viniciusbo on Mon Jan 14, 2019 4:42 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## viniciusbo

Updated dmesg: https://pastebin.com/tZp8uHhx

Updated lspci -nnk: https://pastebin.com/bSjW2Zti

Edit: Kernel config: https://pastebin.com/spbdrAzqLast edited by viniciusbo on Mon Jan 14, 2019 4:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## viniciusbo

I have tried to reemerge broadcom-sta but modprobe wl still fires the same error and no wireless interface on ifconfig.

----------

## viniciusbo

I'm suspecting of CONFIG_MODULE_SIG=y even though CONFIG_MODULE_SIG_ALL=y. I will try disabling CONFIG_MODULE_SIG_FORCE first then the others to see if I can get my wireless working and post back the results.

----------

## viniciusbo

 *viniciusbo wrote:*   

> I'm suspecting of CONFIG_MODULE_SIG=y even though CONFIG_MODULE_SIG_ALL=y. I will try disabling CONFIG_MODULE_SIG_FORCE first then the others to see if I can get my wireless working and post back the results.

 

And that was it guys. Setting CONFIG_MODULE_SIG_FORCE=n did the trick. My wireless interface is back up. Thanks for your help!

----------

## viniciusbo

 *viniciusbo wrote:*   

>  *viniciusbo wrote:*   I'm suspecting of CONFIG_MODULE_SIG=y even though CONFIG_MODULE_SIG_ALL=y. I will try disabling CONFIG_MODULE_SIG_FORCE first then the others to see if I can get my wireless working and post back the results. 
> 
> And that was it guys. Setting CONFIG_MODULE_SIG_FORCE=n did the trick. My wireless interface is back up. Thanks for your help!

 

It seems emerge @module-rebuild could also solve that problem. But that config is not required for me so I'll just leave it that way.

----------

